# First Time For Canning Meat



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This will be our first time canning meat.Any suggestions?
The QUART jars are in the oven heating up at 200.

We bought 55lb.s of london broil aka round steak.So we think it will take about 21/2lb.s per jar?

We will braze the meat then cut it or cut it then braze it?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hey where yall at?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

howdy.
I've never pre-heated the jars as the cooker gets plenty hot. cube meat then brown. 90 minuets in the cooker then turn off the heat. I let mine cool natualy. Do not remove the vent weight until cool. Good luck. It's super easy and from now on you'll be buying all the meat you can on sale. Don't forget tea spoon of salt! And I never use canning salt. Sea salt tastes much better.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Moby76065 said:


> howdy.
> I've never pre-heated the jars as the cooker gets plenty hot....


Same here. They're going to get up to 240° in the pressure canner anyway so what's the point?



Moby76065 said:


> ...And I never use canning salt. Sea salt tastes much better.


I've been using sea salt for almost 2 years now and won't ever go back. :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> howdy.
> I've never pre-heated the jars as the cooker gets plenty hot. cube meat then brown. 90 minuets in the cooker then turn off the heat. I let mine cool natualy. Do not remove the vent weight until cool. Good luck. It's super easy and from now on you'll be buying all the meat you can on sale. Don't forget tea spoon of salt! And I never use canning salt. Sea salt tastes much better.


Thanks Moby,We just put in our first ever cans of meat.We have 16lb.s in 7 qt.s. dry packed.Did'nt have sea salt so we used canning salt.I'll see if I can find the sea salt and if its in date.

We had to keep puttign off meat because something else would tear up but last yesterday morn,we bought 55lb.s while it was on sale for about 2.89lb london broil or round steak.

:thankyou:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Same here. They're going to get up to 240° in the pressure canner anyway so what's the point?
> 
> I've been using sea salt for almost 2 years now and won't ever go back. :2thumb:


 Sea salt is diffinitly on the list now.:beercheer:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have my jars in boiling water. dump the water and then fill and cover. did my first meat monday. 15 lbs of pork roast at 1.37 a lb. cooked as it was a meal first and will be pulled bbq pork later.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We were up till 5 am canning with one canner.We got 28 qt.s out of the 55 lb.s of meat.All sealed.Them after letting them cool all day today I took off rings and 'GENTLY' washed them in soapy water,then carefully rinsed em and put em up.Some had some residue on them is why we washed them.Dealing with meat I like to be sure.We opened one of the first ones last night and it was great.We cooked them all 90min.s.Last batch we left in the canner at 5am,too tired to keep staying up.It looks fine and sealed good. 

A can of corned beef was almost $6 last time I looked.We have a half roast in every jar.Will make good brunswich stew,beef veggy soup,chili,pot pies,etc.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Meerkat,

Absolutely nothing wrong with letting the jars cool in the canner over night.


----------

